# Need advice on watercolor sets



## maddie444 (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I want to develop my painting skills in watercolor. I am self-taught and I don't really know which brand is most suitable for newbies. Therefore, I am here with a question to you. So, do you have any recommended watercolor sets? In addition, I don't want to spend a fortune.
Thanks in advance for your help.🥰


----------



## Toddz (3 mo ago)

Wi


maddie444 said:


> Hi everyone. I want to develop my painting skills in watercolor. I am self-taught and I don't really know which brand is most suitable for newbies. Therefore, I am here with a question to you. So, do you have any recommended watercolor sets? In addition, I don't want to spend a fortune.
> Thanks in advance for your help.🥰


Winsor newton is a good brand but a little expensive. They come in tubes and pans. If you want to save money while you practice then arteza on Amazon is a good way to go. They come in tubes which I recommend. I'm relatively new myself but you will be ok with what I have recommended. If you live near a Michael's they have artist's loft brand which is good for practice.


----------



## onewoman (2 mo ago)

Van gogh makes affordable sets. Their tube paints are very concentrated and behave in fun ways wet-in-wet. I am personally not a huge fan of arteza watercolors. If you can, try to look at the pigment information before purchasing a set. You will need your reds, yellows, and blues to all be single pigment colors. This will help you keep bright, clear color mixes as a beginning painter. Other paints with mixed "convenience colors" can be gorgeous, but don't always behave the way you might expect. Also the Paul Reubens set in the pink tin is very good and cheap!


----------

